# ice cream trike or delivery bike



## jacquy (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all, I am looking for an old ice cream trike or delivery bike, do you know wher I could find them? Thanks
J


----------



## kunzog (Sep 28, 2011)

ebay, I found 5 in just a few minutes.  search: ice cream bike and ice cream tricycle or buy new from Worksman Bicycle Co


----------



## jacquy (Sep 29, 2011)

*ice cream bike*

Thanks a lot!


----------

